# Habano Beetles.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I just read an interesting article on another forum that somehow must have slipped me by in the web mire. Without going into the article I would pose a question. Has anyone had beetles in Habanos boxes since 2006 codes onwards? I'm not interested in hearing "I freeze all mine" as it is irrelevant to the question. So if there are members out there that do not freeze thier cigars on arrival or not consistantly like myself and have seen any beetles I would love to know the box years. :hippie:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw the same thread and my answer is no.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I saw the same thread and my answer is no.


Thankyou Dave, my experience is the same. I keep mine under 72*F & have not frozen anything for a year or so, feeling it interrupts the resting period. I just want to get the opinion of others that have bought 2006 or later boxes & do not freeze them as I find it superfluous after that year but would like a little proof to back up the theory.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Not me either.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I saw the same thread and my answer is no.





sengjc said:


> Not me either.


Wow you guys are lucky just a couple of years back a box of Partagas Salomones the 2008 LCDH release. I didn't freeze it it came while i was in Florida came home to a box full of critters. It was September so temps were cool don't know why it happened supposedly they freeze on the island. That's why i freeze everything, and always advise people to do the same.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow you guys are lucky just a couple of years back a box of Partagas Salomones the 2008 LCDH release. I didn't freeze it it came while i was in Florida came home to a box full of critters. It was September so temps were cool don't know why it happened supposedly they freeze on the island. That's why i freeze everything, and always advise people to do the same.


Habanos have supposedly been freezing all exports since 2006. Box stamp please? If you bought it on the island then that explains it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Habanos have supposedly been freezing all exports since 2006. Box stamp please? If you bought it on the island then that explains it.


Don't believe everything you hear!
Bought from one of the usual vendors!
TEB DIC 08.
If you need the vendor you must P.m!
As i cannot post that here!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow you guys are lucky just a couple of years back a box of Partagas Salomones the 2008 LCDH release. I didn't freeze it it came while i was in Florida came home to a box full of critters. It was September so temps were cool don't know why it happened supposedly they freeze on the island. That's why i freeze everything, and always advise people to do the same.


I have frozen all mine until of late and the ones that are unfrozen are from 2010 onwards. Thought I should clarify.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't believe everything you hear!
> Bought from one of the usual vendors!
> TEB DIC 08.
> If you need the vendor you must P.m!
> As i cannot post that here!


I dont need the vendor, just the code. Thankyou. I will be interested to see how many others have had a similar issue though.



> Don't believe everything you hear!


 I believe half of what I see & very little of what I hear, most none of what I read unless it's opinion only.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I have frozen all mine until of late and the ones that are unfrozen are from 2010 onwards. Thought I should clarify.





Tashaz said:


> I dont need the vendor, just the code. Thankyou. I will be interested to see how many others have had a similar issue though.


:thumb:eace::z


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I received a box from a vendor that recently went out of business late last year. Montecristo #3s with an 08 box code. Entire lower section of the box was riddled with live beetles.

Sorry I don't have the exact box code Warren, I threw away the box.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That is good enough Bob, I just seek years on the boxes. Thankyou.  In that case I'd be tossing the box as far as I could. LOL.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

One other thought Warren. HSA has such poor quality control, it's hard to really believe they do anything consistently. Crazy bands, sloppy boxes, etc. They may indeed be freezing boxes, just not all boxes.

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts about this.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> One other thought Warren. HSA has such poor quality control, it's hard to really believe they do anything consistently. Crazy bands, sloppy boxes, etc. They may indeed be freezing boxes, just not all boxes.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts about this.


I believe you are correct & the consistency of anything from Cuba will always be questionable. The country itself does not have the ability to quality control almost anything. This is not an endowed opinion just my own opinion from what reading I have done as to the culture, lifestyle & processes in place in that country. What we see as foreigners is vastly different to life as it happens for the average cuban citizen.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> One other thought Warren. HSA has such poor quality control, it's hard to really believe they do anything consistently. Crazy bands, sloppy boxes, etc. They may indeed be freezing boxes, just not all boxes.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear your thoughts about this.


Even if they froze every box that still doesn't stop outside contamination. Infested cargo holds Planes, Ships. Infested warehouses, anyone that ships cigars so wet it takes them 6-8 weeks to dry out is gonna fumigate? In order for this collection of Data on box codes and beetles to be accurate. One would have to control the environment from the time the box is frozen on the island. To the time it reaches you and every-stop along the way.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I've not seen a box of habano's in some time but I have seen a couple that were not properly humidified and loss out in that case--lesson learned---When I did I can't say that I've seen any from 2006 and on--short answer would be no to your question my friend!


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

ERDM Feb 10. Top layer all affected.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Even if they froze every box that still doesn't stop outside contamination. Infested cargo holds Planes, Ships. Infested warehouses, anyone that ships cigars so wet it takes them 6-8 weeks to dry out is gonna fumigate? In order for this collection of Data on box codes and beetles to be accurate. One would have to control the environment from the time the box is frozen on the island. To the time it reaches you and every-stop along the way.


While a bit off topic but this thread has me wondering. I was curious about what is your's and Bob's freezing routine? Length and temp of freeze time and do you include fridge time?

TIA


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I, thankfully, haven't seen any in my post 2006 boxes.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't seen any either :spy:

.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Negative on the post 06 boxes here


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought an '08 box of RASCC on the secondary market, took the cigars out and put the box on my desk. Fast forward about 10 months later - I grabbed the empty box (which had been closed the entire time) to put some smokes in it while I was organizing my coolidor and found a live beetle walking around as soon as I opened it. My guess is that the egg was in the box the entire time, but it is impossible to know.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

jdfutureman said:


> While a bit off topic but this thread has me wondering. I was curious about what is your's and Bob's freezing routine? Length and temp of freeze time and do you include fridge time?
> 
> TIA


One day in the fridge. Three days in the freezer. One day in the fridge. Then a nice long humidor rest.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Bob I appreciate the insight, that's been my routine as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> While a bit off topic but this thread has me wondering. I was curious about what is your's and Bob's freezing routine? Length and temp of freeze time and do you include fridge time?
> 
> TIA


I like Bob freeze for 72 hours only difference is i skip the fridge step before and after. If i freeze them in the box i add two more days for a total of 5 days. Everything gets triple bagged Ziploc freezer bags work best. Suck the extra air out with a straw.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like Bob freeze for 72 hours only difference is i skip the fridge step before and after. If i freeze them in the box i add two more days for a total of 5 days. Everything gets triple bagged Ziploc freezer bags work best. Suck the extra air out with a straw.


Thanks very much Tony. I appreciate it.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I received a box from a vendor that recently went out of business late last year. Montecristo #3s with an 08 box code. Entire lower section of the box was riddled with live beetles.
> 
> Sorry I don't have the exact box code Warren, I threw away the box.


Could this have anything to do with it? Possiblity that these (I assume grey market) cigars could have circumnavigated the normal export process? And as others have mentioned we all know how good the QC measures are in Cuba.

FT.com / UK - Cuba cracks down on
Corruption investigation reported in Cuba - Cuba - MiamiHerald.com

I have never frozen any cigars, never had a problem with beetles and now that I've said that I can hear them chomping away as we speak.........

Most of my stocks are from post 06, the smaller amounts of aged stuff I have has been sitting around in local B&Ms for most of the time so would have already presented as a problem if beetles were present. In saying that yes there are other points of contamination. I wonder how the bigger B&Ms handle this? Whether they freeze as well, I could imagine an outbreak in a warehouse would not be a fun experience to deal with!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Even if they froze every box that still doesn't stop outside contamination. Infested cargo holds Planes, Ships. Infested warehouses, anyone that ships cigars so wet it takes them 6-8 weeks to dry out is gonna fumigate? In order for this collection of Data on box codes and beetles to be accurate. One would have to control the environment from the time the box is frozen on the island. To the time it reaches you and every-stop along the way.


+1
This logic is hard to argue with.
All you need is one beetle to get into one cigar and lay a few eggs.
It can certainly happen in a warehouse.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Although I don't have box codes to share I can say that I have seen plenty of post 06 cigars with beetle infestation. 

I have recently returned from Havana where I spent a day on the Robaina farm where I spent a few hours talking with Hirochi. One of the topics that we discussed was the freezing topic. I can tell you with 100% certainty that not all cigars exported out of Cuba are being subject to the freezing process. I trust what Hirochi has told me. He is a good friend of mine. It may be HSA's intent to freeze all exports but let's be honest, this is Cuba. It just doesn't happen. Hirochi told me that the last time he visited the distribution warehouse in Havana, the freezers were out of commission. It is my goal to visit these warehouses one day but unfortunately to date, this has not been possible.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers for the information Jeff as it reinforces exactly the opinion I have on this subject. Your first hand knowledge & experience are of the highest value. :yo:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

True that!

Thanks Jeff :high5:

.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Although I don't have box codes to share I can say that I have seen plenty of post 06 cigars with beetle infestation.
> 
> I have recently returned from Havana where I spent a day on the Robaina farm where I spent a few hours talking with Hirochi. One of the topics that we discussed was the freezing topic. I can tell you with 100% certainty that not all cigars exported out of Cuba are being subject to the freezing process. I trust what Hirochi has told me. He is a good friend of mine. It may be HSA's intent to freeze all exports but let's be honest, this is Cuba. It just doesn't happen. Hirochi told me that the last time he visited the distribution warehouse in Havana, the freezers were out of commission. It is my goal to visit these warehouses one day but unfortunately to date, this has not been possible.


Thanks for your input Jeff. I just wanted to know who Hirochi was. Maybe it's common knowledge for the others here, but I have no idea who that person is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> Thanks for your input Jeff. I just wanted to know who Hirochi was. Maybe it's common knowledge for the others here, but I have no idea who that person is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot Warren!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Your welcome Dave


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i was recenlty in havana with jeff (tarks) i personally saw, 2011 h.upmann royal robustos with beetles, and another from 09, i cant remember what it was... so they are out there...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Hopefully you didn't see that in the HSA warehouses, Jason.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

:biggrin:There all infested damn Cubans stop smoking them!
More for me!:wink::lock1:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

karmaz00 said:


> i was recenlty in havana with jeff (tarks) ..........e...


Sweet! That had to be a hoot! :beerchug:

arty:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> Sweet! That had to be a hoot! :beerchug:
> 
> arty:


it was..good times... Havana is a wonderful place...and they have cigars too


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

They said they were freezing the boxes... they mentioned nothing about the cigars actually being in them. ;-)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Richterscale said:


> They said they were freezing the boxes... they mentioned nothing about the cigars actually being in them. ;-)


who mention that? habanos ? if so, where are the freezers, and the proof..... i dont buy it, untill i see it first hand.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

karmaz00 said:


> who mention that? habanos ? if so, where are the freezers, and the proof..... i dont buy it, untill i see it first hand.


Sorry.. that was a joke


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

gottcha....i have been hearing that alot latley that they freeze, be nice to know forsure...buit i dont see that happening


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

karmaz00 said:


> gottcha....i have been hearing that alot latley that they freeze, be nice to know forsure...buit i dont see that happening


Lots of beetles even in the Cohiba factory!
Scroll down look at the picture!
The trap is loaded!

Wonder a Day


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm with Jason, until I see the freezers with my own eyes I tend to lean towards that HSA doesn't freeze. I mean hell, there are days in Havana where there is no running water, no electricity. lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I'm with Jason, until I see the freezers with my own eyes I tend to lean towards that HSA doesn't freeze. I mean hell, there are days in Havana where there is no running water, no electricity. lol.


That's why i freeze everything do do otherwise is foolish IMHO!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I'm not interested in hearing "I freeze all mine" as it is irrelevant to the question.


 If we could keep this in the frame I originally asked it would be much appreciated. This thread is purely in relation to Habanos' methods re freezing.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> If we could keep this in the frame I originally asked it would be much appreciated. This thread is purely in relation to Habanos' methods re freezing.


Not getting your answers? :lol:

BTW, the Montecristo in your possession (or shall I say: Tash's possession?) was frozen.

In contrast, the Bolivar Belicoso Finos was not.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Not getting your answers? :lol:
> 
> BTW, the Montecristo in your possession (or shall I say: Tash's possession?) was frozen.
> 
> In contrast, the Bolivar Belicoso Finos was not.


Thankyou kindly Seng.


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hang out with one who walks with a limp. Pretty soon you limp as well. HO HO HO!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Secret Santa2 said:


> Hang out with one who walks with a limp. Pretty soon you limp as well. HO HO HO!


Ummm... what exactly does that mean?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Buy a cigar with a beetle and sooner or later the other cigars will get the beetles also? Is Santa into the tainted Egg Nog again this year? For the record Warren I have not seen a beetle in the boxes from the time period of which you speak. 

What I have a hard time wrapping my arms around is if they freeze nothing in cuba then how in the world are we not receiving boxes full of beetle holes??? I would say there is significant enough time passed between the time they ship them to the vendors and the vendors ship them to us for beetles to hatch. If there was no freeze period would they not all be beetle filled?

So many questions marks in this post and so little time.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Buy a cigar with a beetle and sooner or later the other cigars will get the beetles also? Is Santa into the tainted Egg Nog again this year? For the record Warren I have not seen a beetle in the boxes from the time period of which you speak.
> 
> What I have a hard time wrapping my arms around is if they freeze nothing in cuba then how in the world are we not receiving boxes full of beetle holes??? I would say there is significant enough time passed between the time they ship them to the vendors and the vendors ship them to us for beetles to hatch. If there was no freeze period would they not all be beetle filled?
> 
> So many questions marks in this post and so little time.


Damn good questions all Thad & thankyou for getting the thread back on track as I was about to get it closed. :yo:


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> What I have a hard time wrapping my arms around is if they freeze nothing in cuba then how in the world are we not receiving boxes full of beetle holes??? I would say there is significant enough time passed between the time they ship them to the vendors and the vendors ship them to us for beetles to hatch. If there was no freeze period would they not all be beetle filled?


fumigation. prior to freezing, cigars were fumigated after rolling.


----------

